# Boston vs. Detroit



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray is shooting 6-6 at halftime with 14, KG is 6-9 with 14. We lead by 7. Hopefully, it really was Ray's ankle that was hurting his shooting and he is back to normal


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, just realized Rondo is 7-9 with 14. We ballin. i wish Rip wasnt killing us with his 17


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Great half for Rondo and Ray Allen. Big Baby looked a little nervous out there. We need to be more aggressive on the rebounds, but other than that, we played a hell of a half!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Come on guys!!!! Stop the 3's by getting a hand up there and screaming in there face. 

We need Pierce to step up his play and start driving hard to the hole.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Aghhh, Celtics looking a bit lackadaisical out there. Just a 2 point game...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow, the Pistons get away with murder.

That Billups push on Rondo was ridiculous.

Garnett is carrying the load right now on O.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Offense needs to get going. Pierce is in a small slump


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

wow- we're really blowing this late in the game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ray Allen can still dunk. Interesting


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

HB said:


> Ray Allen can still dunk. Interesting


It is. Remember when he was in the slam dunk contest?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ray and Eddie with back to back threes to tie it


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

:05.9 BOS - T. Allen steals the ball from C. Billups 
:18.9 BOS - T. Allen enters game for E. House 


Nice call Doc!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Damn Pierce misses.... 2 seconds for Detroit to shoot otherwise this is going to OT


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Ray redeems his clutchness. Damn teh free throw incident was a one time thing lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Shooting foul with .1 on the clock... you HAVE to be ****ing me!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

****!!!!!! All Three Games This Year Have Either Been A Last Second Shot Or Overtime. God Damnit


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Tony Allen continues to prove he is the worst Celtic this year.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Terrible finish to what would have been a great win... Pierce needs to stop trying for that Iso crap to finish, KG was open not to mention ray is on the floor.

and then Tony Allen just pulls out moron play of the year


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Geeze, what a ****ty ending... Pierce should've driven it to the hoop (even though Ray Allen should've taken the last shot), and Tony Allen... god, that's one of the dumbest fouls I've ever seen. No way in hell would Billups have made that shot... god d*mn.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Im sooo incredibly pissed. I cant even believe this ****


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Wow, the Pistons get away with murder.


Yeah, but I nearly fell out of my chair when the refs finally called a moving screen on Boston, took them about 40 minutes to notice those.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Doc needs to stop trying to appease pierce at the end of games and giving him the Iso shot in the clutch... its not falling, especially when Pierce has been cold all night


----------



## Celtics Legend (Nov 3, 2007)

Even if Pierce would have hit that shot (should have taken it aggresively to the basket and not settle for a fall away jumper)I would have put it in Ray Allen's hand at the end, he had the hot hand. 

Memo: Tony Allen
That's why defensive players should never leave their feet, especially against Billups trademark move.

Should have won this one. :curse:


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

WDF was tony allen thinking? That was a rookie mistake. omfg. if i was KG i'd kill his ***. omg. what a horrible ending...after the clutch three by ray ray. omg. 

ok. im good.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> :05.9 BOS - T. Allen steals the ball from C. Billups
> :18.9 BOS - T. Allen enters game for E. House
> 
> 
> Nice call Doc!


*giggles* Sorry guys, but I can't help but feel irony here.

I feel happy, I told my Dad with 4 minutes left that if Pierce went into be-a-hero mode we'd win.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Marcus13 said:


> Im sooo incredibly pissed. I cant even believe this ****


you and me both, trust me.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i rather get blown out of the building then losing these games

pisses me the f off


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Tony Allen continues to prove he is the worst Celtic this year.


AMEN! I am glad someone else agrees with me. People make too much of TA I think. Hes not that good and he has to get traded with something (08 pick) just to get a deeper bench. OR maybe keep him for the yr then not resign him then get deeper with the mle and vet minumum but sign someone soon nonetheless.


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> Terrible finish to what would have been a great win... Pierce needs to stop trying for that Iso crap to finish, KG was open not to mention ray is on the floor.
> 
> and then Tony Allen just pulls out moron play of the year



Tony may make moron plays but your also right, Paul Pierce is the dumbest of the 3 stars. It should never go to him in crunch time unless he is fed the ball cutting to the basket. I hate his game so much seeing he likes to iso. He was never my favorite celtic. Al was my favorite celtic last yr. Its KG now.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Tony Allen continues to prove he is the worst Celtic this year.




has anyone forgotten how badly billups was abusing rondo and how on the 2nd to last posession tomy allen was the one who forced billups into a turnover to give us a shot to win the game???...you guys are ruthless...

tony allen should be given a medal for giving us a chance to win...the reason we lost is because billups apparently has a much higher bball IQ than pierce...why would you take a jumper off the inbound pass with 6 seconds left in the game??? pump fake...do something!!! billups...with 1.7 seconds, pump faked and won the game for his team...but it never should have gotten to that moment...if your the celts you either win it or send it to overtime...and pierces moronic shot cost them the game...tony allen is just the scapegoat...he should have never even had to make that play


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lol in the Orlando game everyone stuck up for Pierce, but after doing it again, people dont like it so much


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

What Pierce isolation play?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> What Pierce isolation play?


where he threw up the three for the win at the end of the game with 6 seconds on the shot clock


----------



## dropkickmeltinjohns (Nov 19, 2007)

Still tho, if Tony is the 3rd-4th man off the bench, thats not good. The team needs to be deeper than it is.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> where he threw up the three for the win at the end of the game with 6 seconds on the shot clock


That was the Orlando game. Last night the Celtics ran a set play (hence the crappy clock management). There was no "Pierce Iso" last night. While watching the game I would have preferred one to the play they ran. However, today Rivers said that the play was supposed to go to Garnett, but Ray changed it when he saw Pierce open on the baseline. I suppose I can't overly complain about Allen's decision, he saw the open man and fed him the ball.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Exactly! I think people are over-reacting. 


Pierce had an off game. Allen changed the play. Tony allen made a dumb play at the end. Maybe if we shot better than 13-21 in FT's it wouldn't have mattered at all. Posey didn't score in 15 minutes of play. 

There's a lot of factors that made it come down to that play. 

Let's get over it and move on people! We'll get em next time!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Garnett never gets the ball in crunch time...


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

David_Ortiz said:


> Garnett never gets the ball in crunch time...


Too hard to get it inside in crunch time, IMO.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Plus, we've heard stories from Minnesota that he doesnt want the ball in crunch time. But those could just be stories...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

minnesota never had crunch time they would always lose by alot lol


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

KG would have been the best option THAT time, he was open off the inbound and could have held it and taken the jumper once the clock had run down.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Paul Pierce
> Playing efficient, almost-always-unselfish basketball for a really good team with a chance to be great. With that said, he remains the X factor for the Celtics -- as much as it seems like he's been cleansed of the Hero Complex, we'll know for sure when Boston's schedule heats up with the Detroit-Chicago-Orlando home games and a slew of tough Western Conference games. Every time I think we're out of the woods, there's a game like last Friday's blowout over Milwaukee, when a hard Bobby Simmons' foul rubbed Pierce the wrong way and led to one of those dopey mano-a-mano duels in which Pierce turned into "Teen Wolf" and everyone else stood around and watched him hoist terrible jumpers. As soon as Pierce stops getting caught up in self-serving sequences like that, I'll believe this particular Celtics team can win a championship. And not a moment sooner.
> 
> (If you're scoring at home, the Hero Complex manifests itself in the following ways during close games: Insistence on making every big play; propensity to make out-of-control drives that lead to offensive fouls; overeagerness to take advantage of a potential two-for-one by hoisting up a horrible 3-pointer; and most importantly, insistence on being isolated on beat-the-buzzer plays so that everyone can stand around while you dribble for 17 seconds, fake like you're going to the basket, then pull up for a horrendous jumper. The success rate of the buzzer-beating shot by someone suffering from the Hero Complex is roughly 11 percent. And that might be high.)


Hero complex for PP?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Hero complex for PP?


This is pretty well known throughout the league. Teams know when Paul goes into "hero mode" they are going to be in pretty good shape


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Avalanche said:


> Hero complex for PP?


Dr. Sigmund Fraud is up to his old tricks again. Simmons is generally more entertaining than informative.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Aside from a couple games, Pierce has been the most consistent of all the Celtics. They're 20-3. He made a stupid play. Don't tell me you haven't seen Kobe or Lebron do that. There were plenty of reasons they lost that game, and that was just one of them. I'm wondering where Rondo went in the second half. He had 14 points on 7 of 9 shooting and 6 assists in the first half. He ended with 14 points on 7 of 10 shooting with 7 assists. One more shot attempt and one more assist? That's a big problem I see with a lot of young guys. They get hot and then seem to think they've either done their part or are being selfish and stop doing what was working. I'm sure Detroit clamped down more on him, but still, that's a huge drop in production. 

Also, Detroit got a little lucky. The Celtics shot 49% and the Pistons shot 40%. The difference was the 3 ball and FTs. Otherwise, the game would not have been close at all. The Celtics had more rebounds, steals, blocks, and assists. Honestly, the Celtics were the better team. I just hope they go into Detroit and take one from them.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Agreed. 
Maybe Paul missed the shot, but Allen's the one who went to him INSTEAD of Garnett in crunch time. It was a judgement call, and it didn't go the way we wanted it to. That was neither Garnett not wanting it at crunch time, nor Paul with a hero complex. It happens. 

And as far as Rondo went, the only knock I have on him is he was in foul trouble in the second half and was out a lot when we could have used him. 
He still got 14 points, 7 assists, 3 boards and 3 steals. 
Posey didn't score once in 15:39. House got 5 in 12:39.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This is what I expected. People riding a player when he's doing good and constantly bashing him when he's doing bad and not remembering all the good he's done.

I remember a while back Ray Allen went on this huge streak of games where he killed the motion of the ball by over-dribbling and shooting too many contested jumpshots. Everybody was getting mad at him, but what do people think of him now?

Pierce has been doing great all year and takes an average shot in the clutch and everyone bags on him. People start acting like he sucks in the clutch. He's established himself throughout his career that he's a great clutch player and he made a gamewinner this season. I still put the ball in his hands over anyone on this team.


----------

